#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Παραχώρηση δρόμου - οικοδομησιμότητα

## ntemhs

Οικόπεδο στο οποίο είχε γίνει παραχώρηση δρόμου και ο ιδιοκτήτης του θέλει να οικοδομήσει, πλέον αυτό δεν γίνεται σύμφωνα με τον νόμο μπιρμπίλη. Επειδή πριν την παραχώρηση το οικόπεδο βλέπε αρχείο είχε επαφή με δρόμο μπορεί να οικοδομηθεί? Επίσης, ο παραχωρημένος δρόμος εξακολουθεί να ισχύει δλδ είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος ή παύει να ισχύει η παραχώρηση και είναι ιδιωτικός χώρος? Αυτό που με απασχολεί βέβαια είναι το πρώτο.

----------


## ntemhs

Να και το τυπικό διάγραμμα

----------

